# Happy Birthday Bear



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Happy birthday angel Bear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 12th birthay to your Bear. I'm sure this is a very sad day for you, my thoughts are with you. 

Just remember Bear is watching over you from above and probably has a big smile on her face since all our Goldens are having a birthday party in her honor.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Bear is celebrating her birthday with all the bridge pups.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you today. And Bear, happy heaven birthday sweetheart.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Happy Birthday Bear! Hope you are having a big celebration with all our bridge kids.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry. I know today has to be a difficult day! i'm sure Bear is celebrating with our kids Golda, Di and the other goldens at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday sweet Bear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Happy 12th Birthday, Bear!!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your pain. Happy Birthday Sweet Angel.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bear


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss 
Happy birthday Bear


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So very sad for your loss of Bear, Happy 15th Birthday sweet girl, have loads of fun and frolics x


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Bear. There have been lots of birthdays at the Bridge recently. I'm sure all of our "fur" babies are together and celebrating and feeling the love we are all sending their way!


----------

